# Looking for a New Compound Bow



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

My wife got her first compound bow last weekend (Bear Homewrecker) and it is better than my old used one. I wasn't going to say anything until she encouraged me to shoot a couple at Cabela's--wrong move lol. 

For now, I'm trying to stay around the $500 price range and have shot the Bear Strike and the Diamond Outlaw and like both of them. Any thoughts? Should I look at something else? We'll be headed down to Fin Feather and Fur this weekend and check some more out.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I like my RedHead Toxic and everyone that has pulled it back has said good things about it. It is a Diamond Stud with a Redhead label.. Smooth and accurate. In your price range ready to shoot..


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I just got a PSE Bow Madness XS and love it. I probably shot a dozen different bows and just liked the way this one shot and felt and the price worked for me.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

phantomace08,
Congradulations, to your wife, for taking an interest in bowhunting/archery. I certainly hope both of you will be able to enjoy the sport for many years to come. 

To stay under the $500 mark, I would suggest going to an archery pro shops for some professional pointers, to assist you in finding what you want. However, good NON-pro series bows can be purchased at national chain name brand stores...and for less than $500.  I highly recommend physically putting your hands on and/or shooting as many bows as you can, BEFORE purchasing one.  The stores don't mind taking your money, so I'd take my time in finding what you want before laying down your hard earned cash.

Also, there are many non-pro series bows out there that will do what you want for less money. Almost every major company has one...an example would be:
Martin: Gold Series
Mathews: Mission Series
BowTech: Diamond
PSE: Main Line Bows
Hoyt: Reflex

There are other brands with simular non-pro series bows that cost less and you will see them at Cabelas, Bass Pro Shops, Walmart, Dick's, Gander Mtn., etc.....BUT you will NOT see the pro-series bows (unless by an exclusive offer by that company) at any store other than an archery pro shop.

Good luck with your choices!
Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

phantomace08,
In '09, I purchased a Martin Cheetah (non-pro series) and shot this buck and doe. Set at 55 lbs. this bow is fast, flat shooting, extremely accurate and deadly.


















In '10, I shot this buck and doe.


















The difference between the Martin Cheetah and Bengal is riser length. The Cheetah is shorter (30" axle to axle) and I'd never owned a short axled bow with a single cam. After shooting both bows at Cabelas, I didn't see a difference between the two, so I purchased the Cheetah.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think you can go wrong with that Bear Strike - just shot yesterday with a buddy that picked one up from Dick's. It was an impressive bow and a great value.

I'd also try out the Mission series from Mathews.

Haven't tried out Diamond, but I'm sure Bowtech can do it right!


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

you an prolly get a 2-3 year old mathews on ebay for 500


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

i bought the Mission eliminator last year from woodland outdoors and its amazing, same Mathews quality for a cheaper price, check videos on Youtube to compare bows. Very helpful.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Head over to Archerytalk and check the classifieds lots of good deals on bows over there


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

"To stay under the $500 mark, I would suggest going to an archery pro shops for some professional pointers, to assist you in finding what you want. However, good NON-pro series bows can be purchased at national chain name brand stores...and for less than $500. I highly recommend physically putting your hands on and/or shooting as many bows as you can, BEFORE purchasing one. The stores don't mind taking your money, so I'd take my time in finding what you want before laying down your hard earned cash."

*Yea that!!!!!!!!*


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

2cd the PSE Bowmaddness. Smooth easy draw good shooting bow for the money.!%


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I'll echo everything Bowhunter said. Definately go to a pro shop and get your hands on the bows. There are alot of good bows in your price range and alot of them are ready to shoot. I just purchased a Diamond Rock made by Bowtech last season and I absolutely love it. I'm a firm believer that unless you want to get into competition shooting and really get serious about it, you dont need a $1000 plus bow

For the record, my new Diamond is faster and quiter than my brother in laws few year old Mathews.

If you do decide to get something more pricey, get in touch with me. My buddy bought a brand new Hoyt Maxxis Bone Collector edition last season and loaded it with top of the line accessories. He had a shoulder surgery just a couple weeks after and probably will never be able to shoot compound again. I know for a fact it has had less than 100 arrows through it. Hes looking for $850. I plan to post it in the marketplace for him as soon as he sends me all the specs and pics.


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. I actually went down to Fin Feather and Fur to check out their bows. I shot one of their Hoyts and instantly LOVED IT!!! To me, it felt tons better than the Bears or Diamonds that I had shot. It really just felt "right" as I shot it. My first bow that I got last year was never really set right for me, and it is amazing how much better it is to have one set exactly right lol

I'm excited to get into this and now I got to try and keep up with my wife


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> I'm a firm believer that unless you want to get into competition shooting and really get serious about it, you dont need a $1000 plus bow


No one really NEEDS to spend a fortune on a bow...but we also don't need many things in life (new trucks, motorcycles, 4 wheelers, etc.). If the Hoyt shoots well, save the money and get what feels right. I have found that confidence and faith in the bow your shooting plays a role in your effectiveness to shoot acurately. In addition to a lot of practice.

Once you get pretty good wrap your arrows in flourescent pink and see how many people rag on you until you start slinging arrows! hahaha


----------

